# Anyone in the Kansas City area?



## pavlovs-cat (Jul 23, 2009)

I am newly diagnosed and would like to find a group or others in the area to connect with.


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in the Kansas City area but I don't know of any groups right off hand.


----------

